# Disposal of bottle tumbling waste water/foam



## Haldy (Aug 2, 2008)

I just began tumbling with a new machine that a bottle-collector friend put together for me.  My question deals with the safe/proper way to dispose of the "waste water/sludge/foam" that is a by-product of the process.  I live in a development, so I can't just dump the stuff anywhere I want.  I see the Jar Doctor states in his literature that it is OK to flush the stuff down the drain, but my wife would kick my butt if I did any damage to our plumbing and I wouldn't be too happy myself!  Is anyone currently washing the stuff down their drain?  Will this stuff kill my grass, if I pour it onto the ground?  Is it considered toxic?  Any advice from the experienced tumblers out there will be greatly appreciated.  Thank you in advance for your help!

 Denny


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 3, 2008)

Aluminum oxide is considered a hazardous material but most of the risk seems to be in breathing it.
http://gis.wvdep.org/tri/cheminfo/csfs97.txt

 Carbide is pretty inert.

 Not sure about cesium based polishes.


----------



## Mike O (Aug 5, 2008)

I dump mine down the septic system! I used to do it in the unused bath tub, but it reaves a ring that is VERY hard to clean. Now I do it in the kitchen sink (stainless steel) and no clean up problems. I have had no pipe problems or septic troubels, That's my 2 cents


----------

